# East harbor



## freshwaterexperience

Has anybody ever kayaked and fished east harbor for panfish? I've never been I live about 40 mins sw of it but I hear it's good fishing and kayak friendly can anyone input it?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

freshwaterexperience said:


> Has anybody ever kayaked and fished east harbor for panfish? I've never been I live about 40 mins sw of it but I hear it's good fishing and kayak friendly can anyone input it?


Lots of nice largemouth!!! Don't tell anyone. Some gills average


----------



## Flathead76

Use the road that splits east harbor from middle harbor. There are three sets of park benches. Dump your yak in there. Then you can park right in front of middle harbor like 70 yards away and walk right to your yak. No need to have to use the boat ramp which requires a campsite to use. Bluegill fishing heats up around Memorial Day every year. You should not have any problems if it is not windy.


----------



## Flathead76

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lots of nice largemouth!!! Don't tell anyone. Some gills average


This! East harbor is a well kept secret.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flathead76 said:


> This! East harbor is a well kept secret.


Yes ot is....and as much as its out there. No 9ne pays attention


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Thanks guys! Gonna be heading there soon I may wait until Memorial Day see what I can get into and if it's a secret we better delete this post lol I love gems


----------



## Flathead76

freshwaterexperience said:


> Thanks guys! Gonna be heading there soon I may wait until Memorial Day see what I can get into and if it's a secret we better delete this post lol I love gems


Memorial day will be a zoo.....just saying.


----------



## BigGill

Flathead76 said:


> Memorial day will be a zoo.....just saying.


 If you can fish during the week will help with less pressure, but then again i've been there on a wknd in June and not much fishing pressure, plenty of shoreline thats to shallow for bigger boats.


----------



## dtigers1984

There are some nice Rock Bass there as well.


----------

